# what would happen if you broke up a bonded pair?



## Stone_family3 (Aug 18, 2011)

First how do I know they are bonded?

Their current setup is one in the cage (medium large size) for 24 hours and one out to run around the coop. Then we switch them, often times they are laying side by side with the cage between them.

Next question is what would happen if I did rehome Charlie? 

While I like him I honestly don't know if this setup will work. He is a beautiful and friendly bun but I can't let them be together.


----------



## tamsin (Aug 18, 2011)

A bonded pair will generally hang out together, that might mean sleeping next to each other, grooming, following the other bun about etc. It varies a bit between pairs and it can take time for them to do anything other than appear to ignore each other.

Splitting up a pair basically means stress for both rabbits. Rabbits rely strongly on social contact. A rabbit that loses a partner is often quiet and withdrawn, less likely to play or be active and may even go off their food.

Sorry, I'm not sure of the history. Is there a problem between these specific two rabbits or you're not keen on having two bunnies?

Have they been introduced on neutral territory? Spending a day or two on neutral territory is usually the quickest way to bond.


----------



## Stone_family3 (Aug 18, 2011)

Well I found Charlie under our chicken coop (where Belldandy lives) neither are fixed and I can't afford the prices vets are asking. Only problem is babies other then that they seem to get along fine. No thumping or charging. They do hang out with each other through the cage.


----------



## tamsin (Aug 19, 2011)

Ahhh, I see. So they are bonding through the bars to prevent a population explosion. They will enjoy each others company even without being able to interact but if that's difficult for you to house then rehoming Charlie where he can be neutered a bonded might be best for you.

Have you tried checking other local bunny owners in your area. If it's anything like around here, prices vary loads, some are twice as expensive as others. Otherwise saving a little a month and then getting him neutered sometime in the future is another option. If a long shot but you could also see if the humane society or similar do anything neutering vouchers or discount schemes.


----------



## Stone_family3 (Aug 20, 2011)

Yeah I've prices other vets and it would unfortunately take months to save to enough to fix him. Though everyone I know is out looking for a home for him.


----------



## Stone_family3 (Aug 30, 2011)

Well I found Charlie a new home, it took a few days but Belldandy stopped being depressed and is back to normal.


----------

